# Penny



## kirst3buns (Jan 19, 2009)

Penny passed away January 4th. She has had a lot of problems over the last year and many instances of stasis. We didn't find out what was causing the problem but she didn't make it through the last bought of stasis, even with a very good emergency hospital doing their best. Binkie free Penny, I know you finally feel good now. We miss you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 19, 2009)

I am so sorry! 

Binky Free


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 19, 2009)

She was a beautiful rabbit, and I'm sure was dear to your heart. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Penny.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Beautiful Penny.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 19, 2009)

Rest Softly, Pretty Penny...
ink iris:urplepansy:ink iris:urplepansy:ink iris:
Autumn


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry. She was such a beautiful bunny. You did everything you could have for her and gave her a lot of love. Binky free, Penny, free from pain.
:rainbow:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 19, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your loss.  
Binky free, pretty little Penny. :rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 20, 2009)

I am so sorry about Penny . Such a sweet, pretty girl.

Jan


----------



## Haley (Jan 20, 2009)

Kirsten, 

I still cannot believe your sweet girl is gone. It seems like it all happened so fast. 

You and your family are such amazing people. You did so much for Penny through all of this. She couldn't have asked for a better family. She was so loved and so well cared for. 

It seems so unfair that she should have to leave so soon. But I know she wasn't well for a very long time. She's in a much better place now. She and Cadbury are probably binkying around somewhere up there. 

How is Basil doing this week? He is a brave little man, I imagine he will be ok. 

*hugs*

Haley

Rest inPeace beautiful girl. :rainbow:


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm sorry about your loss of Penny. :cry4:I hope Basil is alright. 

She was such a beautiful, lop eared girl. 

:rose:urplepansy:RIP Penny, rest at the bridge pretty girl.urplepansy::rose:



Karlee


----------



## Evey (Jan 20, 2009)

I am so sorry about Penny, Kirsten. I love those pictures of her. How is your family doing? 

Kathy


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 20, 2009)

:bigtears:Awww 

what pretty girl..... 
so sorry that you lost her:angelandbunny:Binky free little Penny


----------



## kirst3buns (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone. My family is doing ok and Basil is doing really well. I kind of wonder if Penny's long illnessreally affected him. He was really mopey at first but is doing great now and playing and binkying more than he has in months. 

I think everyone is doing well with their loss except me. Penny was my girl and I just keep wondering what else I could have done and am still in disbelief that she's gone. I actually called the shelter yesterday about bringing Basil down there for "bunny dates" but couldn't even get through leaving a message without getting choked up. I thought I could do it, but I may have to wait a while. I think he's doing ok without a friend for now anyway.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 22, 2009)

It's only natural to be feeling this way - it's still early days yet.

I think that if Basil seems to be doing OK - and it sounds like he is - then I'd wait until you yourself feel more able to cope with getting him a friend.

Jan


----------



## Leaf (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so very sorry! ((hugs))


----------

